# questions



## hckystud36 (Apr 23, 2007)

when would you use rattletraps, crankbaits, soft plastics, spinnerbaits, and jigs in a crystal clear pond with a dropoff after about 10 feet, a rock bottom, and no cover at all?

just wondering because have been trying everything lately and cant seem to get anything close to a bite


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2007)

hckystud36 said:


> when would you use rattletraps, crankbaits, soft plastics, spinnerbaits, and jigs in a crystal clear pond with a dropoff after about 10 feet, a rock bottom, and no cover at all?
> 
> just wondering because have been trying everything lately and cant seem to get anything close to a bite



I would use a finess jig and small pig fished very slowly by the dropoff!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree perfect for a jig presentation. Also, a Carolina rigged stick bait or fluke


----------



## hckystud36 (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks, hopin to use the jimmyt's stickbaits

i will definitly try these presentations


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 27, 2013)

Rattletrap


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 27, 2013)

_Soft plastic's,

Senko worms........................................ :mrgreen: _


----------



## RStewart (Dec 28, 2013)

Are you fishing from the bank or a boat? On a cloudy day I would try a square bill. Any other time I would throw soft plastics.


----------



## redbug (Dec 28, 2013)

In clear water I try to downsize and throw neutral colored baits
green pumpkin is a nice choice even a clear bait will work in clear water 
I have had great success with a clear tiny torpedo or zara puppy in the clear color


----------

